# If you could marry any celebrity



## Tears_Of_Blood (Sep 3, 2005)

Mine would have to be...

Gerard Way- My Chemical Romance http://groups.msn.com/my-chem/gerard...to&amp;PhotoID=914

Frankie- My chemical romance






Quinn Allman- The used -





Andrew - Something Corporate - 



Ashton Kutcher.....im sure i dont have to post a picture for him .

I have weird taste.


----------



## Sophia (Sep 3, 2005)

Well that would be:

Chastin Chatwin ( first 2 images) from "War of the Worlds" or

Shane West (3rd image)


----------



## anne7 (Sep 3, 2005)

Shane West looks so hot in that pic, I have had a thing for him since A Walk to Remember...

I say Jake Gylenhaal, James Franco, or John Mayer, in no particular order!


----------



## Lealabell (Sep 3, 2005)

At the moment, although he's not really a celebrity yet:






Marty Casey from Rock Star: INXS (I think it's on CBS in the US?)

If he refused however the following would do:

David Gahan (Depeche Mode)

James McAvoy (Wimbledon)

Noel Fielding ( The Mighty Boosh, who appears to have stolen all of Trisha's brushes)

David Tennant (the new Dr. Who)

The 2nd and 4th ones are Scottish, my ex was Scottish. Hmmmmm, I see a pattern emerging


----------



## sarah_j1985 (Sep 3, 2005)

ashton kutcher. every time. phwooarr


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 3, 2005)

Ralph Fiennes

Christian Bale

Matthew McConaughey

and Colm Wilkinson (original Jean Valjean from Les Miserables)


----------



## Liz (Sep 4, 2005)

hmmm. vince vaugh, matthew macaughnehey(sp?), vin diesel.


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 4, 2005)

Johnny Depp! :icon_love :icon_love I love his bad boy look!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* Johnny Depp! :icon_love :icon_love I love his bad boy look!



Originally Posted by *liz* hmmm. vince vaugh, matthew macaughnehey(sp?), vin diesel. It looks like the both of ya are after my men!


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 4, 2005)

It would have to be Christian Bale, he his aboslutley the most beautiful man I have laid my eyes on.


----------



## userposeur (Sep 4, 2005)

Oliver James!:icon_love


----------



## Liz (Sep 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* It looks like the both of ya are after my men! we can rotate. lol.


----------



## Nolee (Sep 4, 2005)

George clooney :icon_love

Vin Diesel :icon_love

Rob thomas :icon_love

Matthew macaughnehy (even thoug you feel he's the kinda guy you just wanna be his girlfriend



)


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Sep 4, 2005)

um...either these two. ^^o

*Se7en (21)*













His voice is amazingly talented, and he can really dance.

or Alicenine Jrock member, *Nao* (the group is private about their age...but I'm guessing their around their early 20's.)


----------



## AngelaMH (Sep 4, 2005)

Orlando Bloom!! :icon_love


----------



## ikebana (Sep 4, 2005)

Jack Johnson!:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love

Brandon Boyd of Incubus!:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love

Johnny Depp!:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love

Benicio del Toro!:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love

Brad Pitt!:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## Nicolet (Sep 5, 2005)

I guess I have an eclectic taste in men. Here's my list:

Dermot Mulroney - loved him ever since "My Best Friend's Wedding." Just want to lick that little scar above his mouth.

Brad Pitt - what a babe. I don't know if I'd want to marry him..a weekend thing would be good.

Johnny Depp - has those chiseled features, high cheek bones, and that bad boy aura about him.

Patrick Dempsey - definitely has become much sexier as he gets older.

Andy Garcia - Just love his dark, brooding good looks and his deep voice. Fell in love with him when he was in "When a Man loves a Woman" with Meg Ryan.

and last, Evan Farmer - from that show "While you Were Out" on TLC. It's so funny, but I think this guy is so adorable, and really watch the show just to see him. He's like the "guy next door" with remarkably good looks. hee hee


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 5, 2005)

My choices would be Usher or LL Cool J(yeah, i know he's married, but it's my fantasy)!! Oooooh sooooo fine!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Patrick Dempsey - definitely has become much sexier as he gets older. Damn right!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 5, 2005)

Gerard Way!!!












or sonny moore


----------



## Leta112 (Sep 5, 2005)

Matthew McConahey(sp?) or John Cena(wrestler)


----------



## karrieann (Sep 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer*






























https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/hahaha.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/hahaha.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/hahaha.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/hahaha.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/hahaha.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/hahaha.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/hahaha.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/hahaha.gif

uh...this _is_ a joke...right? If not, I apologize for my outburst! xoxoxo


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 6, 2005)

Lmao @ Trisha's brushes!!!!





Hmmm... Since everyone seemed to pick more than one, here are my candidates for the "Become Mrs. Janelle" pageant!





1. Marcus Schenkenberg - will always be easy on the eyes





2. John Stamos - Uncle Jesse won my heart years ago :icon_love (And kinda sorta looks like Marcus...with dimples you just wanna stick your finger in... so I'll take either !! - LOL)

3. Leonardo DiCaprio - everyone's "Old School" crush, but he's still hot... and one word........ TITANIC. Ooooh that's right Jack, I'll never let go!!! mmmm hmmm!





4. The YOUNG Elvis - since we're talkin' fantasy anyway, then mine can be made younger AND ressurected from the dead!


















http://store1.yimg.com/I/girlsguidetoelvis_1608_127487


----------



## anne7 (Sep 6, 2005)

If resurrections count, add James Dean and a young Marlon Brando!:icon_love






















you know the campbell's slogan, right?

mm, mm...good!


----------



## luckystar131 (Sep 6, 2005)

I would marry Brandon Flowers of The Killers! Or Ashton Kutcher (I think him and Brandon resemble in the 3rd pic).


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *luckystar131* I would marry Brandon Flowers of The Killers! Or Ashton Kutcher (I think him and Brandon resemble in the 3rd pic). Oooh... Brandon's CUTE!!! Never saw him that close up before!


----------



## ikebana (Sep 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *anne7* If resurrections count, add James Dean and a young Marlon Brando!:icon_love 





















you know the campbell's slogan, right?

mm, mm...good!





They were so HOT! I can't take it!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* I know, y'all are gonna think I'm a killjoy and why should I bother posting here, but I just wanna say that if I could marry any celebrity I want..well, I wouldn't. I'd marry my bf :icon_love Ok, you can all roll your eyes now. Hehehehe













Sorry... I couldn't help it.


----------



## anne7 (Sep 7, 2005)

mdb.

Originally Posted by *ikebana* They were so HOT! I can't take it! I know! I think old school movie stars are much hotter than today's...








(well the cigarette I could do without, but his smile:icon_love )























Okay, on that time machine question...definitely '40s or '50s!!!


----------



## anne7 (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, and Paul Newman was hot, too!


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Sep 7, 2005)

definitely Paul Walker :icon_love


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 7, 2005)

Tom Cruise!


----------



## nypunkgrl511 (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer*






that is so awesome!!! hahahaha


----------



## nypunkgrl511 (Sep 7, 2005)

geesh there are so many. and i will say that you ladies have got some good taste!!!

matt skiba from alkaline trio 

mike herrera from MxPx 

Patrick Stump from Fall Out Boy (because he's so adorably dorky.) 

my other loves would have to be:

jake gyllenhaal

ethan embry

topher grace

danny masterson

jared leto

christian bale

ryan gosling

ewan macgregor

vince vaughn 

david spade

matthew lawrence haha

*for some reason my photobucket pics werent posting correctly. boo.


----------



## Cirean (Sep 7, 2005)

Nobody else picked him so I must get him all to myself! HOORAY!!

Clive Owen


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow, I feel old reading this thread...I don't know more than 1/2 of these guys....YIKES

Janelle, when you wrote Marcus I was going to say who the heck is Marcus, but when I scrolled down, I was like Oh YAH, I know who Marcus is....I was so nervous he was going to hook up with China during that VH1 series that they have...can't think of the name of it at the moment....I was yelling at the TV, NO MARCUS NO, SHE's A DUDE!!!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 8, 2005)

Even If I could, I would stay away from them, I've seen those marriages usually don't last


----------



## Marisol (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* Nobody else picked him so I must get him all to myself! HOORAY!!
Clive Owen






I wouldn't marry him but would you lend him out for a weekend or two?


----------



## nypunkgrl511 (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* Wow, I feel old reading this thread...I don't know more than 1/2 of these guys....YIKES

Janelle, when you wrote Marcus I was going to say who the heck is Marcus, but when I scrolled down, I was like Oh YAH, I know who Marcus is....I was so nervous he was going to hook up with China during that VH1 series that they have...can't think of the name of it at the moment....I was yelling at the TV, NO MARCUS NO, SHE's A DUDE!!!!






the Surreal Life!!! I love that show. it cracks me up. how creepy was mini me in that season? omg.

i came back to this thread because i forgot a very important one: JOHN CUSACK. he's adorable.


----------



## Cirean (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I wouldn't marry him but would you lend him out for a weekend or two?





Depends who you're willing to swap for him !!


----------



## Lealabell (Sep 8, 2005)

Well if we're doing Old School, I have really bizarre crush on James Mason. I think it's the voice and the impersonations Eddie Izzard does of him. In fact I'm probably marry Eddie Izzard too, I could steal his MU


----------



## redrocks (Sep 8, 2005)

Living in a dream land of course.........

Mr. Vin Diesel

Yummy, Yummy!


----------



## Cirean (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* Living in a dream land of course.........
Mr. Vin Diesel

Yummy, Yummy!

That is the best pic I've ever seen of him, he looks pretty yummy! I usually don't think he does.


----------



## Liz (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* That is the best pic I've ever seen of him, he looks pretty yummy! I usually don't think he does. this is the BEST pic of him! lol


----------



## Marisol (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* Depends who you're willing to swap for him !!



You crack me up! You drive a hard bargain.


----------



## jessica9 (Sep 9, 2005)

okay! this is a great topic...

ressurections count, okay?

first and foremost - john lennon!

i am a HUGE john lennon fan, and i just think he is the most creative, clever, brilliant, humorous men who has ever lived.

2) george harrison -...sorry...i'm a huge beatles fan...and george was HOT back in the day! he's a great guitarist and a great songwriter....plus an all around standup guy...

3) george's son ravi harrison - he looks just like george, except he is only a year older than me, brown educated, talented musician like his dad....

4) christian bale - i've had a crush on him since he was in "newsies" and the crush has yet to die. plus he is married to a serbian girl, and i am serbian...so you know...maybe if they get divorced...

5.)Gael Garcia Bernal - he is smoldering....short...but smoldering!

6.)Dermot Mulrooney - i just think he's really goodllooking...

...okay...that's it...my boyfriend always makes fun of me for being so celebrity obsessed!

jessica


----------



## Sophia (Sep 9, 2005)

Liz is this Vin Diesel,or am I dreaming??:icon_love

In this picture he is sooo HOT!!





Originally Posted by *Liz* this is the BEST pic of him! lol


----------



## Eva121 (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't wanna marry him, but he sure is cute, Gabriel Rios :icon_love






You girls can have Vin Diesel, he's not my type



have fun with him


----------



## Sophia (Sep 9, 2005)

Kim are you serious?? If I were you I would go to that Starbucks every day!!!!!





If I had see Vin Diesel like your friend,and heard his voice I would faint!!



His voice it's the sexiest thing on him!!!:icon_love

Originally Posted by *Naturally* OMG ..he is just ...YUMMY ..like you said! 
Here's a funny ..my best friend ..had NO IDEA who he was ...and back when she was living in Baltimore ..she was in a Starbucks getting her coffee and runs into this guy ..sexy voice ...shaved head ...and he was EXTREMELY polite to her ..blah blah blah ..She said she thought he was someone important or whatever ..but had no idea who he was ...was driving out of town car! I showed her a picture of Vin and she said .."Yeah ..that was the guy" ...OMG ..I would have pissed my pants if that happened to me! She said he was really nice and charming ...can you imagine ..running into Vin Diesel in a Starbucks! I love my husband ..don't get me wrong ..but I'd have followed that man anywhere!


----------



## Sophia (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah in the movies he seems to be always the "bad boy"!!!

But it doesn't bother me! hehe





Originally Posted by *Naturally* Unfortunately that Starbucks is over 2 hours away, otherwise I'd be camping out there! I couldn't believe she didn't know who he was ...just by his voice alone! GOD ..it's giving me shivers thinking about him talking ...yes ...very very sexy! I'm just glad she said he was very nice ..would have ruined my image of him if he'd been an as***** or something ..you know!


----------



## redrocks (Sep 9, 2005)

LOL, Kim and Liz!

Liz- You are right that IS the best picture of Vin.

Kim- I'd be camping out there with you!

I actually read in an article that he's a big mamma's boy and is really into his family and friends. He's supposed to be really down to earth too.

Rumor though is that he's gay.





That would just crush some of my dreams!!! LOL


----------



## redrocks (Sep 9, 2005)

Ahhhhh......to be that photographer, even for a moment.....:icon_love


----------



## Cirean (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* LOL, Kim and Liz! 
Liz- You are right that IS the best picture of Vin.

Kim- I'd be camping out there with you!

I actually read in an article that he's a big mamma's boy and is really into his family and friends. He's supposed to be really down to earth too.

Rumor though is that he's gay.





That would just crush some of my dreams!!! LOL

I think men start the gay rumors about every actor we girls like, jealousy is a terrible thing


----------



## redrocks (Sep 9, 2005)

Kim - You are too darn funny!


----------



## Sophia (Sep 9, 2005)

Of course Kim, Vin is too hot for your PDA!!





Originally Posted by *Naturally* Well ..apparently my PDA overheated from having VIN as wallpaper ..I had to reset it and reload from backups! Poor thing ..she just couldn't handle it (not that I blame her) ..whew!


----------



## Liz (Sep 9, 2005)

lol. i WISH i was there for that photoshoot too!!!!!!!!!

that pic has been my desktop for a long time. and i have a 21" monitor



hehe

he's also my wallpaper on my myspace page. so it's vin over and over and over again. hehe


----------



## karendiane (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh boy what a question! My choice: Adrian Brody.


----------



## Sofia (Sep 9, 2005)

Brad! I'd completely erase Angelina from his mind.

Angelina who?! That's right!


----------



## Nicolet (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Brad! I'd completely erase Angelina from his mind. Angelina who?! That's right!













Sofia, that is such a great pic of Brad and George Clooney. They're both handsome, but Brad has that special something. Sex appeal, I guess. I think his lips look so kissable. Sigh.....


----------



## karrieann (Sep 9, 2005)

The name that keeps popping into my head for this question is Johnny Depp. I also like that Jake Gyllenhaal. too cute!

I found this picture of him on the cover of OUT. Maybe they _are _all gay...just kidding!



http://images.google.com/images?q=tb...lenhaal-01.jpg


----------



## karrieann (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* Ahhhhh......to be that photographer, even for a moment.....:icon_love OH MY GOSH!!!! I thought this was a greek statue when I saw the thumbnail.


----------



## Jelonek (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh my, this IS the best pic of Vin I've ever seen!... and my new wallpaper




Thanks Liz!





Liz, have you seen this one?





And one Polish hunk, wouldn't want to marry him, but he's sooo cute! :icon_love that I could borrow him for some time



lol.


----------



## Liz (Sep 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jelonek* Oh my, this IS the best pic of Vin I've ever seen!... and my new wallpaper



Thanks Liz!



Liz, have you seen this one?





And one Polish hunk, wouldn't want to marry him, but he's sooo cute! :icon_love that I could borrow him for some time



lol.

hehe. no problem! that pic that you posted is actually from his movie "XXX". it's at the end when they'r eon a vaction in some tropical island. is it sad that i know that?? lol


----------



## Jelonek (Sep 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* hehe. no problem! that pic that you posted is actually from his movie "XXX". it's at the end when they'r eon a vaction in some tropical island. is it sad that i know that?? lol His xxx movie?? Oh my, didn't now about it



So sad there is a chest in this pic only, LOLOL ok ok a glass of water and I'm calmed down again


----------



## redrocks (Sep 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* hehe. no problem! that pic that you posted is actually from his movie "XXX". it's at the end when they'r eon a vaction in some tropical island. is it sad that i know that?? lol Then we are both in trouble Liz, because I knew that too!


----------



## redrocks (Sep 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jelonek* His xxx movie?? Oh my, didn't now about it



So sad there is a chest in this pic only, LOLOL ok ok a glass of water and I'm calmed down again



LOL Wow, I only wish!

Not THAT kind of xxx movie.





The movie was called XXX or Triple X. He plays a bad boy who was hired by the government to find out what's going on in this gang of sorts. If he does the job he's supposed to, his police record will be erased. No explicit scenes of any type.


----------



## Jelonek (Sep 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* LOL Wow, I only wish! 
Not THAT kind of xxx movie.





The movie was called XXX or Triple X. He plays a bad boy who was hired by the government to find out what's going on in this gang of sorts. If he does the job he's supposed to, his police record will be erased. No explicit scenes of any type.

OMG! I'm such a dork, hahaha. I totally forgot about this film



When someone writes "xxx movie and Vin" I have only one thing in my mind



Yeah wish, lmao


----------



## tracybryant (Sep 15, 2005)

ha ha i would choose Vin too! I felt like such a dork for having him as my desktop, but now that I know there are others I feel fine about it lol! He's makes bald hot!


----------



## dylansmommie (Sep 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* Yeah in the movies he seems to be always the "bad boy"!!!But it doesn't bother me! hehe





Hey, he could throw me on a car anyday!Mine:

Trent reznor fron NIN

john cusack




jesse l martin






And ofcourse adrien brody

http://handson.provocateuse.com/show/adrien_brody/01


----------



## Sophia (Sep 18, 2005)

He's Greek how he couldn't be hot???









Greek Power!!!

Originally Posted by *glowgirl83* Mine would have to be John Stamos- he seems like hed be sucha wonderful husband, and hes HOT too!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 18, 2005)

Brandon Flowers from The Killers





Or Oliver James(he has a accent!)


----------



## Salope (Sep 23, 2005)

Not a bad choice sassychic.





I'd pick George Clooney. He has that whole tall, dark &amp; handsome thing going. Ok maybe not that tall but his smoothness and charm more than make up for it. He's gotten better looking with age too. Ahhh, a girl can dream...


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 25, 2005)

def would have to be derek jeter.i f-cking love him. hes so hot, and nice butt to.


----------



## jasminonline (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh God...Who would I like to marry..lets see

Well Vin Diesil : He is just hott and rugged

Dwayne Johnson aka The Rock::: I LOVE his smile and he is Fuc^ing Sexy

Sean Paul: Have you seen him Dance Oh Godddd The way he moves his hips ....


----------



## jasminonline (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh and Ps Ladies Vin is Gay.... He came out a couple of years ago on the tonight show with Jay Leno... I almost died when I saw it...But I think I can change him ( Stright gurl in Denial)

Well Actually he said he was Bi...But his prefference (did I spell that right) Was Men..So I call that Gay


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 25, 2005)

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## Marisol (Sep 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jasminonline* Oh and Ps Ladies Vin is Gay.... He came out a couple of years ago on the tonight show with Jay Leno... I almost died when I saw it...But I think I can change him ( Stright gurl in Denial)
Well Actually he said he was Bi...But his prefference (did I spell that right) Was Men..So I call that Gay

I think you would be fighting Liz for this one. lol


----------



## gamaki (Sep 25, 2005)

1.Joe Rogan= Hot, sexy, funny and can kick ass if need be.

2. Anthony Keidis= Bad boy, sexy, intellectual poetic type.




http://images.google.ca/images?q=tbn:VNzvv7ratgcJ:www.toshikubota.com/e_html/articles/tlchicken_1004_files/cornerstone_keidis.jpg


----------



## xotinkerbellglo (Sep 26, 2005)

Jonny Depp!!!all the way. He is sexy and has so much talent!


----------



## Liz (Sep 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jasminonline* Oh and Ps Ladies Vin is Gay.... He came out a couple of years ago on the tonight show with Jay Leno... I almost died when I saw it...But I think I can change him ( Stright gurl in Denial)
Well Actually he said he was Bi...But his prefference (did I spell that right) Was Men..So I call that Gay

WHAT?!?!?!?!?! OMG!!!!!!!!
i heard rumors about him being gay, but i always figured that people were hating on him and making it up!


----------



## XOffendr (Oct 4, 2005)

Takeshi Kaneshiro, from "House of Flying Daggers." :icon_love He's just gorgeous and elegant looking.


----------



## XOffendr (Oct 4, 2005)

Or maybe Desmond Harrington. He's kind of obnoxiously perfect looking.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 4, 2005)

I want Jake Gyllenhaal (havent told bf that I have his pic on my desktop, lol), Jared Leto, Keith Urban, or the mother of all men, Tim McGraw (well I cant compete with his wife Faith Hill though, lol). I like Nascar a lot, so most of them will do, but my favorites are Jeff Gordon, Jimmie Johnson (wow)-he is married though, or Kasey Kahne

Almost forgot- Colin Farrell, but not marriage, just a night, lol


----------



## neelaa (Oct 9, 2005)

Wentworth Miller - he is so handsome! He played in video " We belong together" ( Mariah Carey). I think he is cool!


----------



## Liz (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *neelaa* Wentworth Miller - he is so handsome! He played in video " We belong together" ( Mariah Carey). I think he is cool! oooh. ditto on that! can't wait till the show comes back on later this month!!!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Oct 24, 2005)

Johnny Depp!


----------



## *LeeLoo* (Jan 2, 2006)

1. Adrien Brody, I met him when I was working as a receptionist in a hotel where he stayed /I believe it was Pianist premiere/. He is most handsome and cute guy ever!!!!!!

2. Vin Diesel, his voice and body rocks!!!

3. Keanu Reeves - perfect man.

4. Robbie Williams - bad boy


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 2, 2006)

I wouldn't honestly want to marry any celebrity. Once they hit it big, I lose all interest in the, bc it seems like so many of them end up SOOO messed up!

If these guys were REGULAR people, I might consider dating them (in no particular order):

- Ryan Gosling (like him better when he is scruffy like this vvv)






- Robbie Williams






- Ryan Reynolds (this guy is freakin' HAWT!! Scruffy or not!)


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 2, 2006)

Laurence Fishburne, I've been following this mans history since he was Josh on All My Children--he was 14 years old.:icon_love A very Intelligent Bad Boy, just the way that I like 'em.


----------



## prude strippers (Jan 2, 2006)

Gerald Way - My Chemical Romance

Orlando Bloom

Jared Leto

:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 2, 2006)

Michael Shanks. Droooooools...........


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Oh Ryan was pretty hot looking (IMHO) in the Notebook! WHEW YES HE WAS!! Oh my goodness! I wish the movie wasn't so terribly sad so I could watch it every day... Yummy scruffiness! :icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* Michael Shanks. Droooooools...........





Who is that little bit of loveliness? An actor?


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Who is that little bit of loveliness? An actor? Yeeees, he plays Dr Daniel Jackson in the tv series of Stargate.


----------



## ozi (Jan 17, 2006)

I want to marry with Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson...

AAAAAAAAAAAHH girls, he is soooo hot, look at those brown sugar-colored skin, those lips...MMMMHH.

Dwayne please hear meee:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love

Attachment 12518

Attachment 12519


----------



## ozi (Jan 17, 2006)

One more pic



:icon_love

Attachment 12520


----------



## LAHENNESY26 (Jan 17, 2006)

Richard Gere,tyrese,mark Walberg,50cent,pharrell,keanu Reeves.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 17, 2006)

Personally, I couldn't marry any celebrity no matter how good looking they are. I couldn't deal with the kissing and sex scenes they'd have to do. I know its a job and all in a day's work, but I'd prefer someone with a job in which they do not have to kiss and pretend to have sex with someone for a living.


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, ever since at the tender age of 8 I announced to my friends that I was going to marry Matt Goss (from 80's band 'Bros', fellow brits will probably know who I mean) I still feel that urge whenever I see him and I still think that I should honour that pledge.........



So here's the shortlist:

1. Matt Goss :icon_love

2. SAWYER!!!!!!!!!!!!! :icon_love

3. Nick Lachey (So damm handsome it should be illegal!) :icon_love

Aaawww Trisha, I had to laugh about mark from westlife, you poor love!



I think you should take that as a sign that you MUST go all out to get Daniel! (anyone who can write and sing a song as beautiful as 'If your'e not the one' needs a good wife!).


----------



## dianaleigh1218 (Jan 31, 2006)

Mine is Trent Reznor-Nine Inch Nails!!!!:icon_love


----------



## dianaleigh1218 (Jan 31, 2006)

Yes, Johhny Depp is gorgeous! And who can't think Brad Pitt is hottt! Shwing! lol


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Feb 9, 2006)

Orlando Bloom or Heath Ledger (sp?). :icon_love


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 10, 2006)

i hope i havent answered this already, but it would be hayden christensen. actually i wouldnt marry him because i dont want to get married, but i wouldnt mind being his partner


----------



## pieced (Feb 11, 2006)

If I was born when Marlon Brando was young, and how manly he looked in Streetcar Named Desire http://www.jaycross.com/photo/dox/brando-dox.jpg. He was so good looking.

But now, it would have to be Christian Bale http://webfantasy.info/Christian_Bal...an_Bale_02.jpg, and we would have so much to talk about, he seems very intresting



...


----------



## Becka (Feb 11, 2006)

George Clooney, Matthew McConnachie sp?


----------



## Cheebs (Feb 11, 2006)

Johnny Depp or Wentworth Miller. Wentworth Miller is so hot &lt;3 plus he has such a smooth voice.


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 11, 2006)

Or if it failed with Michael Shanks then Karl Urban would do too (Eomer from LoTR films). The only problem would be the competition, my boyfriend fancies him too





Attachment 14451Attachment 14452


----------



## beckibelle (Feb 15, 2006)

No order:

Al Pacino

Vitali Klitschko - Ukranian boxer

Ian McShane

Julian McMahon


----------



## ClassicGirl (Feb 15, 2006)

definitely Orlando Bloom :icon_love


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 15, 2006)

I am so ashamed to reply to this. 

#1. I am so old, so all mine are REALLY OLD MEN.

#2. I have very odd tastes in Men. ( Deep Breath)....

O.K. Here goes...I have lots. I'd marry them all. I'm a little too much like my namesake..Elizabeth Taylor.

In No Order:

Ben Affleck (Ok ewww..we know)

Hayden Christensen - I also thinks he's cute, cottoncandy

Craig T. Nelson - I love him and his Harley's. He seems so sexy, in control, and smart...but he also kinda scares me. He would have none of my nonsense and probably arrest me

Steven Tyler - yep, that Old Ugly Monkey as my BF calls him.

Anthony "Tony" Robbins - Motivational Speaker with a goatee who runs around a lot. Has a Really Deep Voice and can't shut up...I'd give away my tennis bracelet to see what he looks like..uh...ok..

Jason London - He was Bobby Ray in To Wong Foo...etc. and was the lead in Dazed and Confused..I'd do Jail Time if he would look twice at me.

Charleton Heston- O.K. I know now he's like 80, but rent Planet of theApes.,Moses, whatever. He is one of the most perfect men the creator put on earth. Why did he have to go all mental with the gun thing?

Sam Elliott- Again, old. Rent the Lifeguard. That voice, that smile, that hair! OMG!

I like Deep Voices, Lotsa Hair, Lotsa Teeth.


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* I wouldn't honestly want to marry any celebrity. Once they hit it big, I lose all interest in the, bc it seems like so many of them end up SOOO messed up! 
If these guys were REGULAR people, I might consider dating them (in no particular order):

- Ryan Gosling (like him better when he is scruffy like this vvv)

http://www.leilanebelli.blogger.com....sling_blog.jpg

- Robbie Williams

http://www.aric-dacia.com/robbie/2004_blacksuit.jpg

- Ryan Reynolds (this guy is freakin' HAWT!! Scruffy or not!)

http://www.hiser-leigh.com/archives/...tyville062.jpg

If I can say something here, Leila,I think you and Robbie Williams would make a very fetching couple.


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* i hope i havent answered this already, but it would be hayden christensen. actually i wouldnt marry him because i dont want to get married, but i wouldnt mind being his partner



Very Good Taste.
Ooh, I forgot Owen Wilson. He is such a Strange Ranger. And Funny.


----------



## eightthirty (May 16, 2006)

I changed my mind! I found my new future husband....although he is the same age as my father Viggo Mortensen!!


----------



## mac-whore (May 16, 2006)

I would have to say Pharell Williams of the Neptunes. I'm in love with him


----------



## blackmettalic (May 17, 2006)

Ok so I would have three husbands!





My Actor Husband:





*Christian Bale* (overall best husband potential b/c he has just the right mix of intelligence, sexiness, sweetness and masculinity and edginess so I would never be bored). I have also loved him for about 12-13 years now so he has seniority.






My Musician Husband:

*Chris Cornell *(one of the best rock singers of all time, period. also smart, funny and sexy and multitalented).

Here he is modeling for the 2006 Spring Men's clothing line for John Varvatos.










My Sports/Basketball Husband:

*Kevin Martin *(aka the guy that hit the amazing layup over Tim Duncan winning Game 3 of the playoff series with the Kings-Spurs series, but I have liked him since last summer when I attended a summer camp he played at.)


----------



## pinkbundles (May 17, 2006)

in no order:

wentworth miller (prison break)

danny pino (cold case)

mark ruffalo (just like heaven)


----------



## blackmettalic (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* in no order:
wentworth miller (prison break)

danny pino (cold case)

mark ruffalo (just like heaven)

If you like Mark Ruffalo, you HAVE to see Rumor Has it, it is hilarious and one of the best movies I've seen lately!


----------



## fickledpink (May 17, 2006)

Thomas Gibson (Greg fr Dharma &amp; Greg), Robert Redford circa Indecent Proposal,

and Tuxedo Mask... sure, he's a cartoon but wowee..


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 17, 2006)

1. jake gyllenhal

2. johnny depp

3. brad pitt

4. ben afflick

5. mark wahlberg

6. john stamos


----------



## melpaganlibran (May 17, 2006)

i saw ashton kutcher in an underwear modeling tryout.

i wouldnt marry him tho he is cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mehrunissa (May 17, 2006)

If I married a man based purely on looks, it'd be

1. Raoul Bova (I'd just stare at him)

2. Gerard Butler (he seems like a man you'd have an awesome time with)

3. Young Paul Newman (wow, he was physical perfection back in the day and judging from the roles he's chosen to take on, he's a smart one too)


----------



## Elisabeth (May 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* I changed my mind! I found my new future husband....although he *is the same age as my father* Viggo Mortensen!!
http://gratefuldread.net/archives/viggo-mortensen.jpg

Melissa, did you see him in* A Perfect Murder *with Gwenyth Paltow and Michael Douglas? Oh, he was really cute in that one! Not my type, but I can certainly see how a girl could fall for that sucker. Hey, Charlton Heston is the same age as my father (a bit younger). and that doesn't stop me. Although, ok now, what with the Alzheimers and everything..but when he was a bit younger in the seventies...wow.


----------



## Eva121 (May 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blackmettalic* My Musician Husband:

*Chris Cornell *(one of the best rock singers of all time, period. also smart, funny and sexy and multitalented).

Here he is modeling for the 2006 Spring Men's clothing line for John Varvatos.






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...isvarvatos.jpg

Nice



I'm gonna say...

Brandon Boyd from Incubus






Jerry horton from Papa Roach






Milo ventimiglia






aaaaaaaaand Adam brody









Yes I like my guys in black and white for some reason


----------



## incubo (May 18, 2006)

Vin Diesel!!


----------



## michal_cohen (May 18, 2006)

i will stay with my boyfriend





my boyfriend is best looking ever and he have a great personalty


----------



## Aquilah (May 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *incubo* Vin Diesel!! 

http://members.aol.com/bobbyb564/_pi.../mainpic01.jpg

http://news.softpedia.com/images/new...e-Kidman-2.jpg

Oh yeah! He's definitely a hottie!
If I wasn't already extremely happily married, and I had even half a chance, I'd take either Vin Diesel, Paul Walker, or Joshua Jackson...

You know who I find to be pretty hot, even though he's WAY older than me? Harvey Keitel... Not sure why, but he's just sexy to me... I'm weird, huh?

And of course there's a lot of other hotties that have been mentioned throughout too... Trent Reznor, Orlando Bloom, Heath Ledger, Chris Cornell...


----------



## Eva121 (May 19, 2006)

I thought of someone else... Guy from coldplay! huge pic

Chris is good too, whatever





Am I the only one who really doesn't like Vin Diesel? you can all have him


----------



## MissGolightly (May 21, 2006)

Benicio Del Toro, Jeremy Northam...or if I could time travel, a young Gregory Peck! *swoon*


----------



## canelita (May 21, 2006)

there are many hot guys out there but this one is on top of my list


----------



## Angie2006 (May 21, 2006)

OMG..this is EASY! Mark Collier, plays Mike on As The World Turns



































https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies5/lovelovee.gif


----------



## i_love_sonny (May 25, 2006)

same as me! those two are so hot!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 30, 2006)

johnny depp.


----------



## blondie703 (May 30, 2006)

Se7en


----------



## snarch (May 31, 2006)

I would have to say wentworth miller. i aint just gorgous but smart too!


----------



## KellyB (May 31, 2006)

I kept passing this post up b/c I never want to get married again, but here are a few I would shack up with or just have blissfully hot sex with for a while.

Olivier Martinez-The guy in Unfaithful with Diane Lane. He killed me in their love scenes

Julian Mcmahon-former Charmed now Nip/Tuck

Viggo Mortensen-He is so, so sexy.

There are more, but that's my top 3 for today, anyway.


----------



## ivette (Jun 1, 2006)

tears, if he was still alive, probably jfk jr- sooooo hot


----------



## Amandine (Jun 1, 2006)

Christian Bale!! I've been in love with him since Newsies

Michael Vartan

Jensen Ackles

Oliver Hudson (This might be due the the mass quantities of Dawson's Creek I watched over the weekend)

Josh Duhamel

Oh, and I totally forgot: Paul Newman circa Cat on a Hot Tin Roof. He was such a beautifully damaged man.


----------



## snarch (Jun 3, 2006)

wentworth miller

Originally Posted by *canelita* there are many hot guys out there but this one is on top of my list http://news.smartdownloads.net/gfx/n...orthmiller.jpg

http://entimg.msn.com/i/150/TV/2/pri...er_150x225.jpg

http://www.queerty.com/queer/wentwor...r_01-thumb.jpg

http://us.tv1.yimg.com/tv.yahoo.com/...eak_hodes3.jpg

totally agree! he is adorable!


----------

